# Meg <3



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi, not posted in this section for ages because 18 months ago I had to have my best friend pts aged 16 years :crying:

Six months ago, we took the plunge to get another pup :001_smile:
Her name is Meg and she's a Border collie ... here she is....

First day home 10 weeks




























3 - 4 months




























On holiday - 6 months [June]



















Done in!!



















Spot the difference

Bridge doggie xxx










Meg xxx


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

Lovely pictures x


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Howdy stranger! 

Meg's so beautiful- I wuvs her! :001_wub:


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

JenJen22 said:


> Lovely pictures x


Thank you xxx



fifemute said:


> Very nice.


Thank you xxx



JordanRose said:


> Howdy stranger!
> 
> Meg's so beautiful- I wuvs her! :001_wub:


Eh up Mrs! :crazy:
Forgot you came here xxx
and thanks xxx


----------



## Lisaj (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh they are close! Beautiful dogs both of them.


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you xxx, 

I didn't realise at first just how alike they are
It was when I put the two photos together x


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Both beautiful dogs!


----------

